# Which 5 series for 3 and a dog?



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We are buying our first secondhand 5 series Hymer. All models apart from the garage model 574 look fine to us, so how do you decide ? Top budget is about 22k. There are 3 of us and one lively lab. The third of us will be 18 soon and will probably decide that lounging about with Mum and Dad discussing wine is not His Thing. Meaning we need only the overcab bed, but we do not want to be cramped. If not a Hymer any suggestions for another A class make? 
Anyone got any thoughts or are they all good (the Hymers not the thoughts)!

Thanks


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

We've got a bar version 584 which sleeps 3. 2 in overcab bed and one on lounge bed
3 seperate rotating adjustable seats, plenty of locker space a nice big shower and room for the dog under the table. In our opinion the space is well utilised.
Peter.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

save up for a while and buy mine :lol: that way the 18 yo gets to sleep at the other end of the 'van and is closed away behind a door with their own tv.

simon


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi we have a pilote galaxy40 ,drop down bed,very large end washroom.L shape kitchen middle dinning table with settee on other side.You can also make a double or grandson(age 4)sleeps on settee.We find we have plenty of space for everything it has large ski locker and bags of cupboard space.Its just us two most of the time plus 2 dogs.Van is just under 20ft so very easy to park drive etc.One to consider.regards lin.


----------

